# Chesterfield,SC Pups 6 months



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Here is the pup -

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11195207














Shep2
ShepherdMix

Size: Medium
Age: Young
Sex: Female
ID: 


Notes:
These two pups have ears that stand upright. Estimate around 6 months old.

Paws and Claws Humane Society
Chesterfield, SC
(843)3780016 or 5377023
[email protected]


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Email I received with the 4 GSs

Guys:
> 
> Please include Kim Intino, Director of Shelter Issues for the HSUS and
> Laura Bevan, SE Regional Director for the HSUS when sending information
> regarding this shelter. The HSUS is attempting to help although I have no
> details.
> 
> Their e-mail addresses are:
> 
> Kim Intino: [email protected]
> Phone: 301-258-3177
> 
> Laura Bevan: [email protected]
> Phone: (850) 386-3435
> 
> Those of you on the ground in SC helping this shelter may want to contact
> Kim direct and see how your efforts can be coordinated. She e-mailed me
> this morning the HSUS was reaching out to this shelter but if there are no
> employees per se she may need help piecing the situation together.
> 
> If your organizations have members in SC or you have friends there PLEASE
> cross post to them and all rescue groups you know who potentially may take
> a dog or help with (*I removed)/supplies. Thanks.
> 
> ~ Lee
> 

> cc 
> 
> Subject 
> Fwd: DESPERATE PLEA FOR 
> CHESTERFIELD SC--Please Read!! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subject: DESPERATE PLEA FOR CHESTERFIELD SC--Please Read!!
> 
> 
> PLEASE CROSS POST 
> 
> PLEASE FORWARD. 
> DO NOT REPLY TO SENDER 
> SEE CONTACT INFO BELOW 
> 
> From: Vanessa Weiss [email protected] (@hotmail.com) 
> Sent: Wednesday, September 03, 2008 2:06 PM 
> Desperate Plea for Chesterfield, SC - PLEASE READ 
> 
> 
> Everyone, (I'M SORRY THIS IS SO LONG, BUT IT IS VERY IMPORTANT) 
> 
> I am begging for your help. I am writing to you all about a shelter in Chesterfield, SC, that is not really a 
> "shelter" but some dilapidated pens set out in a field at the end of a dirt road. They do not have a full time 
> staff to care for these animals. Therefore they are fed maybe 3 times a week. This place relies solely on 
> volunteers who also work full time jobs. They gas every Friday anywhere between 50-70 dogs/cats in a delapitaded 
> gas chamber. There is not proper shelter. These animals are the ones that have been pulled, 
> some are dying because they are left at this place too long without any care, food, w! ater, medicine, etc. I am 
> not making this up. Below is what one volunteer Holly had to say. 
> 
> Surely this County, or a neighboring County, can do better than this!! I'm told they have 1 AC officer, drop 
> boxes are not emptied daily, dogs are NOT fed daily. The pets depend on 3-4 volunteers to care for them and that's 
> it. They have an antiquated gas chamber that they cram the dogs in to die. 
> 
> One of our volunteers, Holly, went to see it for herself yesterday. She was horrified. She brought back as many 
> dogs as she could.....the ones she thought would starve to death if she didn't save them. See attached. She will 
> keep these dogs at her house and they will see her vet today. 
> 
> The pictures I have seen of the dogs there are heartbreaking. You can see their ribs. A rescue worker, Dione 
> went there 2 weeks ago and pulled as many dogs as she could. Holly can pull more, she is taking them to the vet 
> and then keeping them at her home and adopting them out, BUT SHE NEEDS OUR HELP. SHE HAS NO HELP WITH (*I removed) AND 
> IS TRYING TO DO THIS ON HER OWN. 
> 
> Steps have been taken to try and improve these conditions, but in the meantime we have to act now. Animals are 
> continuing to starve. 
> 
> 
> *PLEASE HELP SPREAD THE WORD and if any rescues can take any animals please contact Dione at: [email protected] 
> (at aol.com), 
> or Karen Stangel at: 843-537-7023, 
> or: [email protected] (at yahoo.com). 
> 
> Their petfinder link is: http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/SC94.html 
> 
> 
> THERE ARE SOME VERY BEAUTIFUL DOGS AT THIS SHELTER, PLEASE HELP GIVE THEM A CHANCE TO LIVE. WE DON'T HAVE ANY ONE 
> TO FEED THEM DAILY RIGHT NOW, SO OUR ONLY OPTION IS TO GET AS MANY OUT AS WE CAN ON A REGULAR BASIS. SO PLEASE, 
> HELP, AND PASS ALONG TO EVERYONE YOU KNOW. 
> 
> RESCUES: IF YOU CAN TAKE ANY DOGS, PLEASE CONTACT DIONE OR KAREN. 
> 
> 
> 
> Her mailing address is: 
> Holly Kicher 
> 110 Greenhouse Court 
> Columbia, SC 29212 [email protected] > Dione at: [email protected] (at aol.com), and please designate-Chesterfield Dogs on the 
> 
> 
> THE FURBABIES THANK YOU ALL FOR ANY HELP YOU CAN GIVE. 
> 
> PLEASE CROSS POST LIKE MAD! 
> 
>


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

My heart is breaking from this above story..Can anyone down there, save these babies?


----------



## CVF_Kennel (Aug 7, 2008)

I am totally appalled, but I don't have additional resources for a rescue at this time.

When should the state step in and close the shelter?!!!!???


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Have you thought about what will happen to the dogs if they CLOSE? They need a shelter - that's their only hope. Otherwise the likelihood is dogs will be dumped to fend for themselves.


----------



## CVF_Kennel (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ddHave you thought about what will happen to the dogs if they CLOSE? They need a shelter - that's their only hope. Otherwise the likelihood is dogs will be dumped to fend for themselves.


<u>
Excuse me???? </u> Their _only hope _is a place where there are FOUR people working but all of them together can't feed the dogs more than 3X per week? Where the one AC officer who has _the responsibility of making sure _the animals are cared for everyday, but apparently doesn't bother to show up half the time? Where the shelter can't care for the dogs it already has but continues to take in more of them? 
I've worked at shelters before and can see a scam. Putting people on a guilt trip is not the way to find homes for dogs. The shelter is committing a crime by neglecting the dogs and should be reported to the state authorities immediately.


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

I agree CVF_K . This is not a shelter if it can't even feed the animals, and it the same as an animal horder that keeps taking animals in but then they are not taken care of. Shut that shelter down and find an alternative shelter in the area. The city should be taking care of this, and it is absolutely unacceptable that they are allowing animals to be held there. It sounds like the HSUS is attempting to take the animals so hopefully the shelter is closed, at least until they can have someone on staff to take care of the animals properly.
I hope someone can update us on the status of the shelter and the animals.


----------



## Kaylas Mom (Oct 6, 2007)

BUMP!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I don't think it needs to close - I think it needs to be FIXED so it is functional and humane. That would be a tremendous load of animals to send to another shelter - and it will mean more deaths.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Does anyone know that surrounding shelters are any better? Or that the animals would be better off in those if this one gets shut down? Unfortunately, in many communities homeless animals are not in high regard. Counties determine the budget to support their shelter and often homeless animals are the last in county politicians' minds. There was one case recently when the county politician ordered the dogs released in the woods somewhere to fend for themselves so that they don't have to support the shelter. Be careful what you wish/ask for - what you end up getting might be even worse.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

> Quote: There was one case recently when the county politician ordered the dogs released in the woods


Yes - that was exactly my point. And it's not as if the shelter is "accepting" pets - the are being left in drop boxes. At least they are at one location where they MAY be able to receive help if volunteers and erscues step up. Such a sad situation.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

The decision-makers in that county could care less about animal control. It is a poor rural county in SC. There are other counties just as bad. I hate it!!


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

Bump for the babies


----------



## Hilary (Apr 12, 2005)

Bump!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I got a crosspost that german shepherd rescue of central florida is trying to get transport for 2 german shepherds from Chesterfield SC to FL. Does anyone know what two shepherds they are trying to help? I know we have posted on this board this pup, the scared one and the male. Please check the transport section for the details of the transport if you can help, and if anyone knows which two rescue is taking please post.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

i heard back, if transport fills this one will be going to florida. still in danger until transport fills, though. please check transport section if you can help.


----------

